# Look at me... look at me !..



## terra (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 16, 2013)

_What a clever little fella_


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2013)

_*Now that's a talent for ya.....
*_:hee:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 17, 2013)

:highly_amused::highly_amused::highly_amused: I was wundrin the same thing.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 17, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## terra (Jul 17, 2013)

Now how did I know that this thread would digress into a topic on monkeys ?....


----------



## Michael. (Jul 18, 2013)

.

If we had taken another route on Terra firma?





.​


----------

